# V Cube Two Year anniversary sale



## rahulkadukar (Jun 3, 2010)

I just got a mail from V-Cubes stating that the two year anniversary sale is coming up soon and they do have some discounts but no new cubes 

Here are the contents of the mail


Hello V-CUBE™ fans! Our Two Year anniversary is approaching and we have a lot to celebrate! Take a look at our website’s new appearance, new products, new discounts and more!

WHAT’S NEW
We are proud to inform you of website’s new look and new V-CUBE™ products! 
Huge improvements and enhancements have been made to the V-CUBE™ website, which include:
A completely new and unique visual solutions page
for the 5, 6, and 7 layered cubes, "click to see more"
An assembly link for the V-CUBE™ 5, 6, & 7

V-CUBE™ is pleased to introduce the concept of “layers and colors.”



V-CUBE 7 ILLUSION™
The V-CUBE 7™ Illusion has been such a hit, we have decided to make it a permanent part of the V-CUBE Family! The V-CUBE 7™ Illusion is made up of black and white cubies, making a checkerboard scheme on the cube, which may look effortless to solve, but look again, hence its name V-CUBE™ 7 “Illusion” http://www.v-cubes.com/prod_info/v-cube7_2illu.php ! This cube has actually opened a new range of V-CUBE™ concepts, which are now available for purchase and enjoyment. Cubers who enjoy a little less intensified challenge will enjoy this new cube concept, as it will help build up cubing skills of all levels.
FLAG CUBES
We proudly introduce our new concept: FLAG CUBES! These cubes are not only geared at different levels of cubing, they offer a scheme of patriotism for a number of countries!

The following FLAG cubes are now available: 
V-CUBE™ 6 Poland V-CUBE™ 6 Hungary V-CUBE™ 6 France
V-CUBE™ 6 Holland V-CUBE™ 6 Russia V-CUBE™ 6 Belgium
V-CUBE™ 6 Germany V-CUBE™ 6 Italy V-CUBE™ 7 Sweden
V-CUBE™ 7 Denmark V-CUBE™ 7 Finland 

. . . and many more to come, so visit our site as often as you can!
V-CUBE™ 7 DAZZLER

The V-CUBE Dazzler is almost sold out! You don’t want to miss out on owning this genuine, unique masterpiece!

V-CUBE™ TWO-YEAR CELEBRATION PACKAGE DEALS AND LIMITED TIME DISCOUNT OFFERS
Now available, in addition to the V-CUBE™ Collection, we are now offering the
V-CUBE™ SUPER Collection, four-piece set available in BLACK or WHITE, which includes the V-CUBE™ 7 Illusion with the original three-piece set
https://v-cubes.com/ecom/home.php?cat=248! 

As a part of our Two Year celebration, we are offering our V-CUBE™ products at unbelievable discounts! This will only be for a limited time, however, so act fast!

When your item subtotal* is €50 or more, you receive a discount of 10%! 

When your item subtotal* is €67 or more, you receive a discount of 15%!

When your item subtotal* is €90 or more, you receive a discount of 20%

When your item subtotal* is €120 or more, you receive a discount of 25%!


This includes V-CUBE™ package deals, like the V-CUBE™ Collection, which is 
already discounted, so start stocking up for the holidays!

(*item subtotal refers to the total before shipping and handling is applied)


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 3, 2010)

yay I will be buying a v-7 as I missed out last time


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 3, 2010)

This is surprising being as, the 2 year anniversary isn't celebrated. ut w.e this is good for me. Another Collction


----------



## rubiksczar (Jun 3, 2010)

I got the e-mail too but most of those stuff that they mentioned has been on the site since march and they still don't have a sale yet, same price as it's been unless it hasen't shown up on my computer yet.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 3, 2010)

Now if they made a St George v-cube.......


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 3, 2010)

v-cubes came out 2 years ago?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 3, 2010)

I need a new 6x6...


----------



## m4a1 (Jun 3, 2010)

in need a 8x8 or a v-4


----------



## Crosshash (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry, so when is this sale on?


----------



## rubiksczar (Jun 4, 2010)

ok, I understand now, the discount is put in from the subtotal cost.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 4, 2010)

it started yeserday and i bought my white vcube colletion today only 71€ including p&p and handling


----------



## Crosshash (Jun 4, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> it started yeserday and i bought my white vcube colletion today only 71€ including p&p and handling



Thank you for that, I think I'll be buying a 7x7 and a 6x6 in that case.

Just ordered the black v-cube collection for 74€


----------



## jiggy (Jun 4, 2010)

Very cool, I think I'll get the collection as I don't have a 5x5...or a 6x6 or a 7x7. Perfect! 

Does anyone know how long this offer will be available for? (Other than "for a limited time".)


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 4, 2010)

wel it was in the June newsletter so it should be for the majority of june

I cant wait for my vcubes


----------



## Crosshash (Jun 4, 2010)

I kinda feel bad for spending so much money on Cubes.

Will this remorse go away when they arrive?


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jun 4, 2010)

v-cubes are the best large cubes out there. If you have remorse, its because your expectations of a large cube are too great for today's technology ._.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jun 4, 2010)

gavnasty said:


> v-cubes came out 2 years ago?


Yep, June 19th, 2008. I haven't forgotten the date 


Crosshash said:


> Sorry, so when is this sale on?


I agree Blakedacuber, I'm sure it'll be around for a month or so. They had a sale last year too. It started May 12th, & went through I think June 25th. It was advertised to last 40 days, but I think it lasted for 44 days. The prices did come back up, but they were still lower then they were before.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 4, 2010)

m4a1 said:


> in need a 8x8 or a v-4



Same here


----------



## Dene (Jun 5, 2010)

For srs does anyone actually want one of those flag cubes?


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 5, 2010)

Dene said:


> For srs does anyone actually want one of those flag cubes?



probably not...it's pointless as you can't really speedcube with it and you can just sticker a V-Cube yourself if you really want one.

Dunno why people would buy the dazzler or illusion either...


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 5, 2010)

I think the idea of the flag cubes was a waste!!!!!! i think they are pretty pointless but if you just want a collectors item its ok i suppose


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 5, 2010)

Dazzler looks easier than the actual v7!!the illlusion looks rather boring


----------



## attomo (Jun 5, 2010)

the flag cubes just show what companies do to try and get some extra money when a products' sales begin to deteriorate, bring it out in a new colour/style so that people buy them and it costs them hardly anything to do. $60.76 for a flag, $43.40 for dazzler and $37.51 for regular v-cube 7. Hopefully they will have to bring out their other products soon in order to keep sales up.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 5, 2010)

attomo said:


> the flag cubes just show what companies do to try and get some extra money when a products' sales begin to deteriorate, bring it out in a new colour/style so that people buy them and it costs them hardly anything to do. $60.76 for a flag, $43.40 for dazzler and $37.51 for regular v-cube 7. Hopefully they will have to bring out their other products soon in order to keep sales up.



Also done as a cheap way to make up for the fact that they havent come out with any new cubes in 2 years

I do not count the dazzler and the illusion as new cubes as they are just adaptions


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 5, 2010)

honestly i would be very dissapointed with vcubes if they dont pur a new cube out before christmas simply for the fact that they are an active company and yet in two years haven't releasedd a new product(dazzler and illusion were just to keep the company going so they don't count)

so which will be first v8 or v4?and which would youlike to see first?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 5, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> honestly i would be very dissapointed with vcubes if they dont pur a new cube out before christmas simply for the fact that they are an active company and yet in two years haven't releasedd a new product(dazzler and illusion were just to keep the company going so they don't count)
> 
> so which will be first v8 or v4?and which would youlike to see first?



I doubt if they will ever come out...


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 5, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> blakedacuber said:
> 
> 
> > honestly i would be very dissapointed with vcubes if they dont pur a new cube out before christmas simply for the fact that they are an active company and yet in two years haven't releasedd a new product(dazzler and illusion were just to keep the company going so they don't count)
> ...



I hope that they do, at least the bigger ones


----------

